# Homemade and save money.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The cost of pre-made food not precooked heat-n-served has sky rocket, raw ready to cook is also loaded with chemicals and salt, quality control is questionable too so if you are like me and enjoy eating why not experiment at home and make what you actually buy at the store. Breakfast is by far my favorite so.
Turkey Breakfast Sausage.
3 pounds of ground turkey,1 large onion,1 head of garlic, bunch of sage,1/2 tbsp. sea salt,1 teasp hot pepper flakes.
1- Process all aromatics,2-Mix all in bowl , and bag in freezer bags, I got 3 ,1pound bags out of it, if at the time of mixing you want to tasted just fry a little and see what you need to add. I make it also with pork and add a little Maple Syrup to make maple sausages, if sausages are a little dry you can add some fresh pork fat to the mix, but I can guarantee you that you`ll never buy store sausages again. If you like pasta then make this mix with fresh oregano, for a great pasta and meat sauce, you can also buy fresh casings and make links out of the mix, by adding smoke paprika you get Spanish sausages and my favor to make with this mix is SOS. Now 3 pounds of ground turkey cost me $4.80 and a 1 pound sausage pack cost $4,so you see nice savings for a few minutes of work plus I know what I`m eating.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

So, when you want to cook it, you crumble it or form into patties?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ezmerelda said:


> So, when you want to cook it, you crumble it or form into patties?


Crumble for SOS or patties for sausage and biscuits, either way is really good and healthier than the store junk.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great recipe, thank you!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I think we need to see if this can be canned. 
It could be pulled from the jar and crumbled (with sauce) to make some yummy SOS.


----------

